# Ansteuerung eines SINAMICS G120 über SPS



## MEK69 (29 September 2011)

guten Tag Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich versuche einen SINAMICS G120 240pnf über meine S7-300 CPU 314C 2DP mit dem CP 343-1 Advanced über PRofinet-I/O anzusteuern. 

Als Telegrammtyp habe ich das Standart Telegramm 1 ausgewählt nur irgendwie fehlt mir das grundsätzliche Verständnis den Frequenzumrichter über die Prozessdaten zu steuern (Frequenz ändern, Drehrichtung des Motors ändern). Hat zufällig einer von euch schonmal damit gearbeitet und könnte die erklären?!

MfG


----------



## Verpolt (29 September 2011)

Hallo,

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...technik/Documents/h01_cpu315f_pn_sinamics.pdf

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...vernetzte_antriebstechnik/Seiten/Default.aspx

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=22339653&treeLang=de

_______________


----------



## MEK69 (3 Oktober 2011)

OK erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...mein Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist hauptsächlich, dass ich nicht weiß wie der Frequenzumrichter mit der CPU kommuniziert und in wie weit die Bausteine FC11 und FC12 bei der ganzen Sache benötigt werden.
und wie genau kann ich vom Simatic manager die Zustands- und Steuerworte beobachten bzw. verändern?


----------



## MEK69 (6 Oktober 2011)

Kann mir keiner dabei helfen es ist verdammt dringend weil das meine Projektarbeit ist.


----------



## Guste (10 Oktober 2011)

Mach doch erst mal eine eigene Tabelle von dem Telegramm 1.
So kommt am besten mit dem Aufbau klar.

Du hast Daten die zeigen die den Zustand der G120 an.
Die kannst du mit dem SFC14 vom Antrieb in einen passenden DB einlesen.
Dazu einfach den DB entsprechend dem Telegramm gestalten.
Hier kannst Du dann den Umrichterzustand sehen.

Dann willst du Daten zum Umrichter senden.
Diese Daten sind ja auch in dem Telegramm gelistet.
Dazu einen passenden DB schreiben.
Diese Daten dann mit SFC15 zum Antrieb senden.

Die Fertigen Bausteine sind m.A nach viel zu aufgebläht.


----------



## MEK69 (10 Oktober 2011)

Noch ne andere blöde Frage aber sind die SFC 14 und sfc15 nicht nur für Profibus gedacht oder funtionieren die Auch mit Profinet?


----------



## Guste (11 Oktober 2011)

OK klar ist ja Profinet. Müsste ja eigentlich auch funzen. Sonst eben die Profinet SFC nehmen. Bleibt ja von der Handhabung her das selbe.


----------



## marko75 (18 Oktober 2011)

*SINAMICS G120  230-2P V4.4 über Klemmen angeschlossen*

Hallo,

wir haben zur Zeit in einem Projekt wieder einen SINAMICS G120 230-2P verbaut. Der FU ist nur über Klemmen angeschlossen und wir auch nur darüber betrieben. Die Ansteuerung hat auch bereits mit einem Modell der Serie V4.3  ohne Probleme funktioniert. Leider wurde die Serie V4.3 abgekündigt und gegen das Nachfolgemodell V4.4 ersetzt. Mal abgesehen von den damit verbunden Lieferproblemen funktioniert die Ansteuerung nicht mehr fehlerfrei.

Hier die Klemmenbelegung:

Klemme 31 > 24VDC, externe Spg. Versorgung Elektronik
Klemme 32 > 0VDC, externe Spg. Versorgung Elektronik
Klemme 28 > 0VDC, externe Spg. Versorgung
Klemme 69 > 0VDC, externe Spg. Versorgung

Klemme 5 > EINN/AUS > Parameter 840
Klemme 6 > DI1 = ohne Funktion > nicht benutzt
Klemme 7 > DI2 = Quittierung > Parameter 2103
Klemme 8 > DI3 = ohne Funktion > nicht benutzt
Klemme 14 > DI4 = ohne Funktion > nicht benutzt
Klemme 15 > DI5 = ohne Funktion > nicht benutzt

Klemme 3/4 > AI1 = 0...20mA > Drehzahl
Eigentlich sollte hier 4...20mA geht aber laut Support wegen Problemen in der Firmware nicht. Aussage SIMENS SUPPORT, Problem ist bekannt daran wird gerade gearbeitet. Sobald 4...20mA eingestellt wird kommt Drahtbruch.
Klemme 12/13 > AI2 = Werkseinstellung

Klemme ? > AO1 = 4...20mA > Rückmeldung Drehzahl

Der FU lässt sich ganz normal Starten und läuft die eingestellte Rampe hoch. Die Sollwertvorgabe funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.

Bis jetzt ist alles SUPER!!!

Für die Not- Aus Abschaltung wird das Netzschütz vor dem FU und das EIN/AUS Signal (RUN Befehl) abgeschaltet. Sobald das aber passiert ist der DI auf dem das EIN/AUS Signal liegt hin oder besser gesagt  im Himmel. Meine Vermutung ist jetzt das dies ein reines Hardwareproblem der neuen Generation ist, da durch den recht intensiven Kontakt zum Support mir bereits mitgeteilt wurde das ein Update der Firmware von 4.3 auf 4.4 durch einen geänderten Hardwareaufbau nicht möglich sei.

Man könnte jetzt annehmen das durch das plötzliche Abschalten irgendwas aus der Zwischenkreisspg. rein drückt aber wie will man das Nachweisen. Zum eingrenzen des Problemes haben wir schon das Netzschütz von der Not- AUS Kette runtergenommen und an die Allgemeine 24VDC gehangen, bleibt somit angezogen und nur der EIN/AUS Befehl wird bei Not- Aus abgeschaltet. Heute kam die neue Control Unit und nach dem Wechsel das selbe Problem. Sobald der EIN/AUS Befehl zum stoppen weggenommen wird geht der FU zwar aus aber der DI ist wieder defekt. Also wurde auch noch der EIN/AUS Befehl von der Not- Aus Kette auf die normale 24VDC Spg. umgelegt. Dies hat den Lebenszyklus des DI bisher sehr gut getan aber leider erfüllen wir jetzt und so keine Schutzfunktion/Kategorie mehr.

Da der FU überhaupt keinen Safety Eingang besitzt und mit Safety Eingang ohnehin nur die SIL3 erfüllt werden würde wurde eigentlich der Netzschütz über die Not- Aus Kette davor geschaltet. Somit wäre die Sichere Abschaltung gewährleistet und auch die höchstmögliche Sicherheitskategorie SIL4 möglich.

Hat jemand auch mit der Ansteuerung über Klemmen bei der V4.4 solche Probleme???


----------



## daywalker1180 (7 Dezember 2011)

*4..20mA Drahtbruch-Alarm Problem*

Hallo marko75 und liebe Forumsteilnehmer!

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Deinen Beitrag! Das hat meine mehr als dreistündige Suche zum Problem des nicht verschwindenden
Drahtbruchalarms auf AIx beendet - dann hab ich gewußt das ich nicht alleine bin.

Bezüglich Deines "sterbenden DI"-Problems kann ich leider nicht helfen, zum Glück hat das Gerät mit dem ich gestern und
heute gekämpft hab dieses Problem (offensichtlich, hoffentlich nicht nur bis jetzt) nicht.

Ich hab den Siemens Service angerufen (und betoniert) und die haben mir auf Nachfrage dann bestätigt, das das Drahtbruchalarm-Problem "bekannt ist
und in der Firmware V4.5" behoben werden wird. Demnächst wird es auch einen FAQ-Artikel im S&S geben (wow, so schnell, Dein Posting
ist vom 18. Oktober (!) also mehr als 1,5 Monate alt!! --> Originalzitat Siemens siehe unten).
Es gibt einen von Siemens vorgeschlagenen Workaround für die Überwachung auf 4mA-Drahtbruch - der Umrichter löst die externe Störung x
aus (je wie parametriert).
Das möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten, vielleicht hilft es ja jemand anderem weiter:



> anbei der Workaround zu diesem Thema!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab P20229 auf 2 (mA) eingestellt da sonst bei kleinsten Unterschreitungen der 4mA (zB kurze Einstreuung etc.) der Umrichter in Störung geht.


Vielleicht hilfts jemanden, ich wollte jedenfalls was retourgeben weil ich ohne den Beitrag im Forum wahrscheinlich immer noch an dem Problem kauen würde!!

LG
Daywalker


----------



## IPC Bernhard (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Ich soll in meinem nächsten Projekt auch einen Sinamics G120 über Profibus einbinden.
Gibt es irgendwo von Siemens einen Baustein für die Kommunikation zu einem G120?

Ich denke da so an einen FB, auf der linke Seite Profibus Adresse, Reglerfreigabe, 
rechts, links, Sollwert, usw.
Und einen Instanzdatenbaustein mit den entsprechenden Bits, Bytes, usw.

Wenn ich mir da selber die einzelnen Bits zu einem Steuerwort zusammenbasteln muss,
das kann ja nicht so ganz richtig sein.

Also von Danfoss gibts da einen Baustein und der läuft.

Ich will keine Parameterumschaltung, oder Datensatzumschaltung machen einfach 
nur Starten und Stoppen und die Drehzahl vorgeben. Ich soll mit dem FU eine
Durchflussregelung realisieren. Ich will auch die Parameter nicht irgendwo 
zentral oder in der CPU speichern. 

Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Bernhard


----------

